# Over 1/2 a BILLION bucks...



## Herb G. (Mar 31, 2018)

The Mega Millions lottery is up over $500 Million bucks.
If you won & took the lump sum, after taxes, you'd get about 1/3 of that.
So, $175 Million. Cash.

I'd probably faint if I ever won that kind of money.

What would you do with that much money?

If I won, I would not tell anyone. 
You'd be surprized how many friends you have if they know you have that kind of money.


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 31, 2018)

I'd quit work .. oh wait I'm retired 
In my opinion it would be more trouble than it's worth ...
I like to dream about what I could do with all that money .. then I start thinking about all the drama it would cause I'm my family.... 
It would truly be a miracle if I won it ...I never buy tickets ... if you do ... I wish you good luck ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2018)

I never buy tickets either. I've never been a lucky person, there's no point in me increasing the jackpot for someone else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 31, 2018)

Pay off my house and bills and make a large donation to the Shriners Hospital...then hide

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 31, 2018)

I'd stick it in a foundation managed by my wife (a frugal lady) and take it in annual installments to control the flow and prevent over spending. She would use the money to fund individuals who need help, especially young families with children and veterans families. I write about this in my first novel, "Thank Goodness for Irish Women... Sometimes" available on Amazon. Go read all about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I'd stick it in a foundation managed by my wife (a frugal lady) and take it in annual installments to control the flow and prevent over spending. She would use the money to fund individuals who need help, especially young families with children and veterans families. I write about this in my first novel, "Thank Goodness for Irish Women... Sometimes" available on Amazon. Go read all about it.



Interesting, I need to read that. Looks Good!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 31, 2018)

Tony said:


> Interesting, I need to read that. Looks Good!


Read the first chapter. You'll be hooked. First chapter is a free download.


----------



## CWS (Mar 31, 2018)

I would donate most to help others. I am happy right where I'm at in my life. Although I would use some to make America great again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Read the first chapter. You'll be hooked. First chapter is a free download.



For .99 I'll just download the whole thing.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 31, 2018)

Tony said:


> For .99 I'll just download the whole thing.


I'm cheap. Thanks. I get .49 of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2018)

yep, I figure I have as good a chance as the next guy and I have never bought a ticket.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 31, 2018)

I always buy a ticket to donate to the fund. I think I won last night. Let me go check my numbers!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2018)

I already weeded out my riff raff, so whoever comes knocking after I won is a scam artist looking for a buck. They can have a buck shot full.....

Then, I'd want to drive around and meet everyone here....
Well, most everyone....who wants to meet @Tclem ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Mar 31, 2018)

Yea, I bite every so often, but not this time. Just not worth it to me till it’s over 600 million!
Was talking to wife’s son tonight about saving money and power of compounding. Remembered this question to pose: Would you rather have a million bucks, or take a penny, and double it every day for a month (31 days) and just take the total at the last day? Yea, he went for the million now...sucker.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Quit my job, buy a boat, and see how long it takes to fish one's self to death!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 1, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I already weeded out my riff raff, so whoever comes knocking after I won is a scam artist looking for a buck. They can have a buck shot full.....
> 
> Then, I'd want to drive around and meet everyone here....
> Well, most everyone....who wants to meet @Tclem ?


That's not neighborly. I would like to meet him if he was on side of the Mississippi and was on the other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 2, 2018)

I think getting that amount of money overnight must be very hard on one's system. I think the key to health is getting both ends very gradually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 2, 2018)

I'd spend half on one woman & the rest on many women

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Quit my job, buy a boat, and see how long it takes to fish one's self to death!



Rock, does the fishing imply you are fishing for food or fun? If it was food, I'd be dead in a few days...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 2, 2018)

With that much money, for fun. But I seldom go home empty handed. I carry enough tackle I can change gears and find a something that will bite.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 2, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Quit my job, buy a boat, and see how long it takes to fish one's self to death!


I predict that would last as long as the beer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 2, 2018)

. Actually I like fishing more than I like drinking beer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 2, 2018)

You remind me of Brad Paisley's song, "I'm Going to Miss Her" Watch it on YouTube at

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 2, 2018)

Yeah that's pretty close. Need to get back into it down here in Florida. Up in North Dakota the McClusky Canal wrapped around town, service road down both sides. I'd fish the bridges, rip-rap along the banks, culverts where they drained into it. Fished cranks and plastic baits for walleye and smallmouth, found the occasional northern, big crappie, fresh water drum. Pretty much had it down to a science, very seldom did I go home without my limit of one if not two species.

Make the guys in the boats grumpy, they'd be fishing local lakes, keeping 1 - 1 1/4 pound fish, I'd show up at the cleaning station with my limit of 2-3 pounders.

It was an everyday thing for me, get off work, drive half mile to the first bridge, and work my way West or South depending on where the fish were holding. Fished in all kinds of weather, everyone would say I was crazy. I'd simply tell them, it wasn't raining under the bridge, and the fish were already wet so they didn't care.

Did that for oh... About 18 years.

Kept a log a few years, fished 190 days in North Dakota one year, where everything is froze about 6 months out of the year. Fished open water at least once a month for almost 3 years straight by going to the tailrace at Garrison Dam. Wasn't a lot of competition out there mid- Winter, when it was down there about zero.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 2, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Quit my job, buy a boat, and see how long it takes to fish one's self to death!


I am going with Rocky to clean fish and count the days!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I already weeded out my riff raff, so whoever comes knocking after I won is a scam artist looking for a buck. They can have a buck shot full.....
> 
> Then, I'd want to drive around and meet everyone here....
> Well, most everyone....who wants to meet @Tclem ?


Grrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 3, 2018)

Did that ice fishing thing once...that was enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2018)

. Once is not enough! You don't get over the pucker factor and enjoy it in one trip.

Need to get out there sometime when you can watch the waves roll under the ice when your 125 lb. brother in law walks out, and you're sitting 50 ft. from shore in 25 ft of water weighing 190. That's when it's enjoyable!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> . Once is not enough! You don't get over the pucker factor and enjoy it in one trip.
> 
> Need to get out there sometime when you can watch the waves roll under the ice when your 125 lb. brother in law walks out, and you're sitting 50 ft. from shore in 25 ft of water weighing 190. That's when it's enjoyable!!!


Or when the ice breaker comes through...


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Not many of those in ND... Have the occasional pick-up fall through wit an old Norvegian in it, dropped a road grader and a dozer through up on Devils Lake during construction, but no Ice Breakers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 3, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Not many of those in ND... Have the occasional pick-up fall through wit an old Norvegian in it, dropped a road grader and a dozer through up on Devils Lake during construction, but no Ice Breakers!



They come through here quite a bit. I always pack up and move but others are braver...


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh there's guys up there in ND that throw planks out to walk out on the ice, when Lake Audubon thaws around the edge, but I never went there either. Occasionally the wind comes up and shifts the ice far enough that the planks aren't long enough, then you sit out there huddled around a Coleman lantern trying to stay warm overnight.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 4, 2018)

Used to love Devils lake in the summer


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 4, 2018)

It's more fun in the Winter!! Stand out there on the ice with 5000 other people trying to catch a 4 inch fish worth a thousand dollars!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Did that ice fishing thing once...that was enough.



That's once too many for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh no... That's something everyone should experience once in life.


----------

